
Fuse.js - lightweight JavaScript fuzzy search tool - krisk
http://erjjones.github.com/projects/fuse.html
======
salimmadjd
Very interesting...only if the link worked :P

~~~
krisk
Dammit. The link is supposed to be: <http://kiro.me/projects/fuse.html>

